# flounder fishing



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

My old friend told me NC was voting in August to possibly suspend all commercial and recreational flounder fishing.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

It's already shut down effective Aug 1, 2019 unless something changes.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

DaBig2na said:


> It's already shut down effective Aug 1, 2019 unless something changes.


What is the reason?


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Overfishing .. Comms and Recs combined ... don't look for it to be back for at least two years. If it does come back the Rec limit will be cut again. 

It's not written in stone yet but it might as well be....


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

DaBig2na said:


> Overfishing .. Comms and Recs combined ... don't look for it to be back for at least two years. If it does come back the Rec limit will be cut again.
> 
> It's not written in stone yet but it might as well be....


Thank you.


----------



## kraus (Jun 8, 2009)

• Aug. 21-23 – Marine Fisheries Commission meeting
− Commission receive department and legislative comments
− Commission vote on final approval of Amendment 2
• If Amendment 2 approved, management measures implemented
by Fisheries Director’s proclamation authority following August
commission meeting


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

Kraus got it. No formal decision announced yet. NC DMF site has lots of material on decision process. Speculation is rec season will close by proclamation after August meeting. a two month season next year ??? No change in min size and still four fish limit ----- DO not take this to the bank! Just my BS.


----------



## Mumbo_Pungo (Dec 8, 2014)

poppop1 said:


> DaBig2na said:
> 
> 
> > It's already shut down effective Aug 1, 2019 unless something changes.
> ...


NC has kicked the flounder management can down the road for years and years. Instead of getting ahead of the problem and being proactive we decided to wait until it got bad enough it had to be shut down. Typical NC management though, not surprising it got to this point.


----------



## Eltonjohn (Aug 1, 2018)

Too many people abuse commercial flounder fishing. Everyone with a skiff gets a license and fishes/gigs hard for them. I know quite a few rich real estate guys that even do it... stricter fish rec limits and taking licenses from weekeND warrior commercial wannabes would do wonders for our inshore fishery


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

Eltonjohn said:


> Too many people abuse commercial flounder fishing. Everyone with a skiff gets a license and fishes/gigs hard for them. I know quite a few rich real estate guys that even do it... stricter fish rec limits and taking licenses from weekeND warrior commercial wannabes would do wonders for our inshore fishery


Same here.......and they brag about it. Gig one to small....oh well. Didn't get caught...

They need to shut it down for all for 5 years.........because half will continue to fish as normal until they get caught if they ever do...


----------



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

NCDMF can make all the regulations they way, but with no one to constantly enforce the regulations it makes it hard for them to work they way they are designed. Basically it will only affect the law abiding citizens, sad but true. You think there's not a lot of regular law enforcement officers, there's even less Wildlife Officers...


----------



## spotsndots (Sep 19, 2015)

In N.C. the deer population is insane but of course you can't spotlight deer in immoral. Flounder is over fished but you can go out and gig the hell out of them every night if you want.look at the guides websites there going out and wearing them out.You can't kill a blinded deer but you can stab a flounder all night long Don't make no sense.


----------



## herb (Jun 15, 2015)

Trevfishin said:


> NCDMF can make all the regulations they way, but with no one to constantly enforce the regulations it makes it hard for them to work they way they are designed. Basically it will only affect the law abiding citizens, sad but true. You think there's not a lot of regular law enforcement officers, there's even less Wildlife Officers...



Yup , you rarely ever see a wildlife officer, gigging should be outright banned because they stick everything and it's taken a major toll on the flounder population.


----------



## herb (Jun 15, 2015)

Eltonjohn said:


> Too many people abuse commercial flounder fishing. Everyone with a skiff gets a license and fishes/gigs hard for them. I know quite a few rich real estate guys that even do it... stricter fish rec limits and taking licenses from weekeND warrior commercial wannabes would do wonders for our inshore fishery




Agree 100% , the flounder fishing is atrocious and needs major help , banning gigging would be a start .


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

spotsndots said:


> In N.C. the deer population is insane but of course you can't spotlight deer in immoral. Flounder is over fished but you can go out and gig the hell out of them every night if you want.look at the guides websites there going out and wearing them out.You can't kill a blinded deer but you can stab a flounder all night long Don't make no sense.


I’ve read some really dumb crap on this site but this is almost the dumbest


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

1BadF350 said:


> I’ve read some really dumb crap on this site but this is almost the dumbest


Yeah buddy.......when a natural resource is in peril you stop the stupid things like gigging because its just common sense. You make a mistake, the fish is dead. 

I hope its outlawed and never comes back plus about 2/3rds of the commercial license taken where people cannot prove its a way of making a living.


----------



## spotsndots (Sep 19, 2015)

Well said Retired, Give us your answer to it F150.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

My point was that jacklighting deer is dumb and unsafe and anyone promoting it has the intelligence level of a turnip


----------



## spotsndots (Sep 19, 2015)

I apologize if my wording meant spotlighting was ok ,never have never will.l love flounder fishing, gigging flounder just seems to easy but it is what it is N.C.


----------



## The Joker (Mar 24, 2015)

Two words, inshore trwaling!


----------



## kraus (Jun 8, 2009)

spotsndots said:


> gigging flounder just seems to easy .


You wrote "seems too easy". Does that mean you never been gigging? I've wade gigged several times. I've stuck three. Very easy to tell if you're looking at a good fish 18" or better. If true that males rarely reach the minimum length of 15", then it seems to me we're allowed to keep mostly females. Not a marine biologists. Fake news?


----------



## spotsndots (Sep 19, 2015)

No i have never giged, I was leaning more toward boat gigging. See 2&3 man limits coming nightly on guided trips.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Flounder gig'n is a blast, did it a lot as a kid living near Camp Lejeune and you're right that won't wipe out the species.

Another large culprit is "large" mesh gill nets in inland waters. They catch everything and most don't live to be set free especially the crabs that get smashed with mallets rather than trying to free them from the net.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

jay b said:


> Flounder gig'n is a blast, did it a lot as a kid living near Camp Lejeune and you're right that won't wipe out the species.
> 
> Another large culprit is "large" mesh gill nets in inland waters. They catch everything and most don't live to be set free especially the crabs that get smashed with mallets rather than trying to free them from the net.


I've been gigging in Courthouse Bay numerous times....


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

DaBig2na said:


> I've been gigging in Courthouse Bay numerous times....


I haven't been in about 10 years but I have in the past. When I see what has happened to the fishing on our coast for sportsmen in general its just sad. We are to the point that changes have to be made and getting at each other will accomplish little. Our state government has been irresponsible in so many ways. Its time to clean the whole mess up and some people are going to get hurt financially. But its got to be done.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Pops a retired USMC pilot so we were always on the other side of the river. We did have a boat with a light yoke that lit up both sides.

Good memories of great times and would love to do it again !!


DaBig2na said:


> I've been gigging in Courthouse Bay numerous times....


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Anyone hear if the NC DMF had their meeting yet and decision on the flounder fishing, other new regs?


----------



## buckles (Jun 18, 2015)

"Per Director Murphey, now that the amendment has passed, a Proclamation will likely be made August 27-28, with an estimated implementation and closure date of September 4 or 5."

https://islandfreepress.org/fishing...flounder-amendment-2-with-additional-changes/


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

buckles said:


> "Per Director Murphey, now that the amendment has passed, a Proclamation will likely be made August 27-28, with an estimated implementation and closure date of September 4 or 5."
> 
> https://islandfreepress.org/fishing...flounder-amendment-2-with-additional-changes/


Hey thanks, I looked at all 63 pages and my head is still spinning.


----------



## phoolhearted (Feb 3, 2018)

So, what exactly will be implemented on September 4/5? I can't find any clear info, but i may just be overlooking it.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

A according to NC DNR as of August 17,2020.







Flounder is no longer closed showing 15” 4 per day.


----------



## Happy Hours (Aug 5, 2020)

*Steve Murphey* has announced that the 2020 recreational flounder season will be Aug. 16 through Sept. 30 for internal and ocean waters of the state. The minimum size limit will remain at 15 inches total length, and the *creel limit* will remain at four fish per person per day during the open recreational season.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Oh ok


----------

